# vypadat na



## Encolpius

Použil jsem s největší pravděpodobností další hungarizmus. Pohovor probíhal asi takhle: 
On: Prosím vás, víte kolik mi je? 62
Já: no, nevypadáte na tolik. 

Správně je asi jen: nevypadáte na svůj věk, viďte? Je možná i moje (první) verze? 
Děkuju.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ne, je to v pořádku.
V této situaci je to i lepší než druhá varianta. (Ale to se pitvám již přímo v nuancích. Tou situací myslím přesně tyto dvě věty. Ale ta druhá varianta je také použitelná bez problémů. Jen že mi trošičku lépe vyhovuje první varianta.)

Pak bych ještě k tomu pohovoru. Ne, že by to bylo špatně, ale pohovor používáme především pro rozhovor při přijímání nového zaměstnance. To jen, že mě to zprvu trklo do očí. Použil bych hovor či rozhovor.

Vše, co je malým písmem, berte jako nimrání se ve zbytečnostech.


----------



## Encolpius

Hrdlodus said:


> Ne, je to v pořádku...



Hm... překvapila mě odpověď. 
Já blbec, měl jsem si zvolit slovo dialog...ve dvě v noci jsem si opravdu spletl pohovor a rozhovorem....mohl bych se hájit, že to byl přijímací pohovor, ale nebyl...


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

naprosto souhlasím s uživatelem Hrdlodusem.

Obě dvě uvedené verze jsou správné, zcela jistě použitelné, ano. Ale také bych se - zřejmě - přiklonil k oné druhé variantě, kdybych si měl vybrati )). 
*
První varianta* - tj. ta s udáním přesného věku ženy - "si (přeci) nezaslouží" odpověď s dodatkem "na tolik" ))! Může to vyzníti mírně expresivně. Vždyť dnes již není věk nad šedesát let považován za něco tak neobvyklého, si myslím... *Varianta druhá* je pak stylisticky velice dobře zvolena. Cítím v ní i určitý respekt, náležitý obdiv, či (chovanou) úctu, což může danou osobu potěšit... )!


S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Bohemos said:


> tj. ta s udáním přesného věku ženy - ....



Byl to chlap....


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Použil jsem s největší pravděpodobností další hungarizmus. Pohovor probíhal asi takhle:
> On: Prosím vás, víte kolik mi je? 62
> Já: no, nevypadáte na tolik.
> 
> Správně je asi jen: nevypadáte na svůj věk, viďte? Je možná i moje (první) verze?
> Děkuju.


podle mě v pohodě


----------

